
FreeNAS 10 alpha - phren0logy
http://www.freenas.org/whats-new/2015/10/announcing-freenas-10-alpha.html
======
techdragon
I'm eagerly waiting on their beta release so I can tear down my current Ubuntu
file server end replace it with FreeNAS. The biggest new feature for me is the
overhaul of the jail management into jail/bhyve virtualisation management. I
specifically built the server with an eight core AMD CPU to use it as a host
for lab environments... However Ubuntu has been less than reliable when tasked
with both the duty of running file sharing services for 21TB across two ZFS
pools, and running as hypervisor host.

